# Water Heater Woes



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I need some feedback on how your water heater lights. Starting last month, it usually takes 4-5 tries to light mine (lock-out occurs after 3 tries). I replaced the igniter/sensor and that seemed to help. Atwood has a good trouble-shooting section on their website that I have gone through. It has been colder and damper here but it doesn't seem like that ought to make a difference.

I suppose the next step is to take it in to the dealer. However, even though Atwood gives it a 2 year warrenty, there are a number of things that it won't cover that it considers normal maintenace. Things that I think most people couldn't do. I would like to avoid the $90 an hour that the dealer charges.

By the way, we spent the week after Christmas camping at Morro Strand State Beach, on the Central California Coast. 8 nights on the beach and it rained every day! There also was a high wind warning. The Outback was leak free and inspite of the weather we had a great time.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine usually takes 4 or 5 tries on the first attempt after turning the gas on. After that it'll light on the first try when cycling on to maintain temperature. Does yours lock out on every attempt, or just the first one? If there's no gas in the line, it will probably take a few more tries.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I'll explain further: When I turn it on the first time, the flame ignites and then goes out. It usually does this three times and then locks out. I reset the switch and usually it lights and stay lit on the first try after the reset (4'th attempt).

Walter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If this is happening after you have turned the gas off at the bottles and then you have trouble lighting things up after you have turned the bottles back on, try starting your stove burners first. Doing that will fill up the lines as much as you can and will make starting the other stuff a little easier.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Yup - I agree with vdub. That is what we do, light the burner on the top of the stove first, then the water heater. It purges the air from the lines.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I had a problem a few years ago in my old TT with the ignitor. After replacing the control module twice, I discovered that the spark contacts on the ignitor itself were too close together. Opening it up a tad solved the problem. Unfortunately its been so long I can't remember the details of how this looked other than the tip looked similar to a spark plug.

I would also make sure the heat exchange tube doesn't have anything in it, e.g. wasp nest, spider webs, etc.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I had a problem with mine where it would not work on gas. It worked fine on electric. I took it to the dealer and they found it to be a faulty LP detector. Your's might be going, mine was gone.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll second Vdub's suggestion. If I have just turned on the bottles, and don't run the stove for 60s before firing up the hot water heater and frig, it usually takes both of them a few tries to light up. If I run the stove for a minute, they both fire up first try...

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The burner helps us too, I had the same problem my first few times trying the fridge and water heater. I hope that's all it takes for you, if not I'd talk with your dealer and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi All,

Well, I've tried everything that's been mentioned here, so I guess it's a trip to the dealer









Walter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Had the same issue with mine. I found out that ignitor bracket was installed 180 degrees. Rotated it and lites on the 1st go. The dealer told me the distance was too close of the ignitor. The reason it works after 3 or 4 tries is that there is enough residual gas in the system for it to work. It was a 10 sec fix for the dealer. I will take a pic once I shovel out the Outback.

Thor


----------

